# McCall's Quilting site & Double Wedding Ring



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

McCall's quilting website has a ton of information and patterns. If you look below the McCall's Quilting and Quicki Quilts logos, there is a pink bar that stretches across the page with different topics to click on. 
http://www.mccallsquilting.com/index.html

There is also a section of e books to download. These aren't for Kindle readers, they're just booklets that you can download and save on your computer. You have to sign up and agree to let them send you e-mails but after you get them you can always unsubscribe if you want. I did download several of them but didn't want them all.
One of them has a pattern for a Double Wedding Ring, it's also available under their Vintage Quilts section. Here's the link for it.
http://www.mccallsquilting.com/patterns/details.html?idx=6913

I've never made a DWR because it always looked kind of boring to keep sewing all those wedges together. I'm warming up to the idea, though, with grandkids growing up who will eventually be marrying. Originally, I didn't care for this pattern because it uses some pretty skinny wedges so that you need a dozen for each arc. On the one hand, I'd rather have a pattern with wider wedges to reduce the cutting but on the other hand, you could really use up some smaller scraps on this. 

This pattern is starting to grow on me because it's shown as paper pieced. I think I could make a template of the arc given and cut foundations out of newspaper. I could make a template for the wedges and cut them to size and sew them down OR I could even make it string quilt style using different widths of scraps. I really like that idea because I do love scrap quilts.

Just thought I'd throw this out there and get some opinions from those who have made DWR quilts before.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I have made the double wedding ring quilt about 6 times. It really is easy once you get the hang of putting it together. I did not paper piece mine, but my sister-in-law had made several of them, so she showed me how to set them together.
I'm sure that would be an easier way, but either way, they are addicting; you cannot make just one. Buslady


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I am planning to make one for my son who will be getting married in November. I got an accuquilt go for Christmas, (from my sweet, sweet hubby) and saw that they have a die for it to cut the pieces for the double wedding ring. What an excellent excuse to get one huh??!! I haven't even started one yet, so I will have to get started sometime soon.. I really like the looks of them, but never wanted to cut the pieces:yuck:. Good luck on yours, please post pictures.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for the link!

When I was 12, my great-grandmother died (she was 95). My mom inherited a double wedding ring quilt that great-grandma and one of my mom's great aunts had made. Ever since then I've wanted to make a DWR quilt.

My eldest dd is talking wedding in 3-4 years (when she and her boyfriend are done with college). Maybe I'll make one for them.


----------

